# Selling Out of Crystal shrimps both Red and Black...all grades!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Well the time has come to move on to bigger and better things  so I have *ALL* of my Crystal shrimp stock for sale.

Crystal Reds and Blacks of all grades.

I have Lower grades, S grades, S+, SS, SSS and even SSS+ available. Prices start at $3.50 and go to $25 each. Limited stock on some of the very high grades.

I will try to accommodate everyone with what they want, but if I don't have that grade you might just find yourself with a much higher grade in your package! Just ask Arktixan what he just got in his package today 

I will give freebies, upgrades and lots of extra stuff in your packages 

Delivery to uptown and downtown is *FREE...*

If you want to know more then pm me!

I will be posting on Kijiji and Pricenetwork and other places until my stock is gone.

Its been fun but its time to move on!


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

You getting back into bettas ?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Im thinking about that and another aspect....just not happy with the way the Crystal shrimp Industry is going, time to leave it to the BIG players if you get my drift! 

I have other things up my sleeve...


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

time, patience & a cool head is always a winner - GLW your new ventures.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

I can def say, I love em 
Anna is an amazing person, very knowledgeable, answered quite a bit of my questions today .

Can't wait til I see more of your species your going for


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Wow Anna you're getting out....to bad I'll be in Toronto a month from now...I would've loved to get a few CBS high grades, maybe some CRS...

Anyway, GLWTS !!!


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Already PM'd you about my situation, but I'll definitely buy some a bit later on if you still have them.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi all, I am NOT getting out of selling shrimps...just the *Crystals*. I am concentrating on other types and a few other things I want to try.

I am constantly fighting high PH and have to keep dedicated tanks just for these pretty little things, but its stopping me from using all my tanks for other stuff I want to do.

So I am just selling off the crystal shrimps, but keeping my other kinds for now! Neos, Tigers, etc, I will still have available.

I have a few berried Crystal females so will have some juvies for sale too down the road, just check in with me with what you are looking for and I will see what I can do for you.

thanks

Hey Alex let me know when you'll be in town!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Ok guys/gals here's the deal...packages of 10 shrimps for $80 that will include S+ and SS. I have some CBS as well as CRS left.

Will be coming out to Markham next Saturday and can bring the packages out with me if anyone wants any. I will just package 10 shrimps up in each package and whoever wants a package can meet me at the Shell Gas Station on Kennedy/Unionville Gate as usual. 2pm will be a good time for me.

PM me if you want to put your name down for a package, so I know how many to bring with me. thanks 

PS if you want to see what you will get in a package, take a look at Artrixan's post...those are the CRS he got in his package.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

OK so I am putting any more sales on my crystal shrimps on hold right now, other than the people who have orders in, as I am shifting around my tanks and will do a headcount on what is still available.

I have a few berried females too, so need to wait till they are hatched to see all what is in my tanks.

I am also selling off my Fire Reds, Red Cherries, Greens etc.

If you are looking for any of these pm me and I can give you a price.

I won't be coming out to Markham after the end of this month, so if you want anything ask now! 

Any future shrimp orders will have to be picked up at the Menagerie as that will be the furthest I am going to deliver to, due to the rising cost of gas.


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

*cbs*

any more crystal black shrimp?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes I have crystal blacks and reds, but nothing for sale until I return from vacation end of Jan. If you can wait till then pm me and I will let you know what's available.

I will be bringing more shrimps back into the GTA after that, so stay tuned


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

sure just message me when you get back and well arrange a time to meet up


----------

